# Clomid Newbie



## summer104 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi everyone. 
Im new to this site. I have been ttc for over3 years. And this month i start my first cycle of 50mg clomid. Starting on cd3 to cd7.
Im very scared about the side effects but i have everything crossed that it will work. I would like you all to share your stories with me.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Summer and welcome to the Clomid boards

Why not join in the clomid chatter thread (I took your post out of the ex clomid chatter thread )
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206887.0

Also have you looked at the following thread about side effects and helpful tips 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

hi summer

 with the clomid, theres so many success stories with it, hope it works for you hun.  I didn't get many side effects, its just made me feel very down and grumpy, my tip was to take it before bed to hopefully minimise any side effects.

sending you   love suexx


----------



## Loopdy (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Summer,

I'm on my third cycle of Clomid.  I've suffered with mood swings a little but I think if you're aware of them (used to feel a little teary before my period anyway) it helps to beat them  

Me and my dh have been trying for about 3 years, have unexplained fertility so really hoping that Clomid is the answer to our prayers.

Sending you lots of     

Loopdy


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey summer just wantin 2 say good luck wae ur clomid journey hun. \not every1 gets side effects, some get none, some get a few n some r unlucky enough 2 get them all. Ive read that the higher the dose n the longer ur on them 4 the more side effects u get.

Good luck xxx


----------



## lucyluce (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi hun
How r u?
I started my clomid at 50mg this month too and now im on my 2ww. How are you feeling?
xxx


----------



## summer104 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sue74 said:


> hi summer
> 
> with the clomid, theres so many success stories with it, hope it works for you hun. I didn't get many side effects, its just made me feel very down and grumpy, my tip was to take it before bed to hopefully minimise any side effects.
> 
> sending you   love suexx


 Hi sue74. thanks for the tip i will do that. I hope i dont get any side effects but it will be woth it if it works.


----------



## summer104 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello everone.
Thank you all so much for your good luck wishes and the advise. It is so good to have people to talk too who are going through the same thing.
I wish all of you all the luck in the world with your journeys. lucyluce good luck with your 2ww i will   that it works for you. keep in contact and let me know how you get on. well I'm waiting for my af to arrive then i can start my first cycle and it cant come quick enough.
sending you all  keep in contact everyone xxx


----------

